# spousal support



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm still going through the divorce process and it's still not determined if I have to pay spousal support yet. I However, I have a big feeling that if I do have to pay it then I won't be able to afford the monthly amount because I'm making less money this year than last year since the number of work assignments have been decreased due to Covid. I was getting unemployment during the lockdown and then I went back to work. But my workload has been reduced. I've been working as an independent contractor so my pay has always been different each month. 
I'm just hoping that I will have enough left over savings as a back up even after I split my assets with my soon to be ex. He's extremely greedy and lazy. My soon to be ex has already demanded such a high amount of spousal support that is not even supported by law. He and his attorney has really dragged this divorce longer than necessary.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you have children and who cares for them?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything is negotiable, if there's something else to give in order to lower spousal support maybe consider it, may be to your advantage long term. Of coarse if your future ex just wants to fight for the sake of fighting and isn't being reasonable there's not much to do but slug it out. Good luck.


----------



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

We don't have any kids. 

My soon to be ex and his attorney are totally ridiculous. I'm waiting to see what the next offer my attorney will type up on my behalf. Then see how the soon to be ex responds. I'm just crossing my fingers we can get to an agreement during the required (by the court) mediation sessions. (I"m absolutely dreading these). Otherwise, if we can't ... then it's back to court. His attorney is already working on filing a motion.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Does your state use a calculation to determine spousal support? Have you been paying interim support?


----------



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, there's a calculation in the state I'm in. My attorney told me how much I might have to pay. I also looked up the calculation and figured out the exact percentage. I have not given any interim support.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ctsny said:


> His attorney is already working on filing a motion.


How do you know about that? If it came from your ex, you probably can't depend on what he says. He's just trying to intimidate you into agreeing to the terms in mediation.


----------



## ctsny (Aug 27, 2020)

Because his attorney said it in an email. Mediation might not start for months. I'm not giving up what I know I can legally keep. The rest is negotiable. I already know there is a chance I might lose part of my pre-marital 401k. Ugh.. not sure yet. In the meantime we'll basically send proposals back and forth, eventually start mediation if proposals get shot down back and forth, see how mediation goes and then we either come to an agreement or it's back to court. that's basically it I think.


----------

